
What are your tools of choice? - bootload

======
bootload
If you could freely choose your tools for your projects, _"what tools
(software, maybe hardware) would you use?"_ [0], [1] The obvious answers are
_'the language I'm most proficient in'_ or _'the language that gives me the
most leverage'_ , what's yours?

Reference

[0] I ask this question to myself every once and a while and I was prompted
again listening to "Great Hackers".

[1] ITConversations, pg, "Great Hackers, mp3 31m, 11 mb"

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail188.html>

~~~
jward
Just curious why you always quote and reference things in your posts. To me it
just feels overly formal and extraneous for the level and type of conversation
I expect to find here. It's a lot like shaking my roomates hand in greeting
every day.

To answer your question: Programmers Notepad, WinSCP, TurtleSVN, PuTTY

~~~
bootload
_'... Programmers Notepad, WinSCP, TurtleSVN, PuTTY ...'_

What languages?

_'... Just curious why you always quote and reference things in your posts. To
me it just feels overly formal and extraneous for the level and type of
conversation I expect to find here ...'_

Not overly formal but dense. While the _'Internet might not forget'_ , [0] it
looses context and meaning over time. This means the things you write now, are
going to be around for a long time. So if you are going to write something it
may as well be interesting & useful. This isn't _'formalism'_ gone mad, but
recognising that a small additional bit of information makes quick comments,
observations, insights much more useful at some time in the future.

I'll give you an example. One post on _'Deep data'_ [1] I added some comments,
cited the source and made some extra observations that would make the overall
comment more complicated than it should be. I wasn't really surprised then,
checking back over the original sources the author [2] had picked up this post
- why? Because I added extra useful information (author, article title,
comment, keyword), picked up by google & found & provided useful feedback.

Plus, what makes you think I just leave the comments here? I cross post good
comments to my flickr account, summaries to twitter & full posts to my blog.
Though I must admit If i had inline links I probably wouldn't need to cite as
much :(

Reference

[0] Jay Ward's blog, 'The Internet Doesn`t Forget'

<http://www.wardtek.ca/2007/04/the-internet-doesnt-forget/>

[1] bootload, news.yc, 'GDrive Google's next big thing?'

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=10792>

[2] Joe Gregorio, bitworking.org, 'Megadata Follow-up'

<http://bitworking.org/news/159/Megadata-Follow-up>

~~~
jward
Languages? Generally Python as of late. I find it easy and fast to work in.
I'm trying to learn Haskell, so my next project will be using that.

My workflow tends to go like this... I open an ssh session to my colocated dev
box to run servers, reboot services, etc. I use WinSCP to connect to the
server and edit code directly on there so I can see the changes.

I do my best to keep SVN up and running so I have a repository. I used to just
use vi over ssh, but I've found programmers notepad much nicer for dealing
with large amounts of files.

Since I do webapps I have on one screen my editor, my ssh connection (or
three), and WinSCP to manage files on the server. The other monitor holds
Firefox and all it's glorious debugging tools.

